# Wireless transmitters?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I do wedding videos on the side and in the past I use a wireless mic the uses a 9v battery in both the receiver and transmitter. I would also like the option to get sound directly from the front of house sound board and was thinking if these https://www.amazon.ca/Dayton-Audio-...33&sr=8-6&keywords=wireless+audio+transmitter would work if I was to buy a USB battery pack like this https://www.amazon.ca/20000mAh-Port...m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_r=79F58XR7K551S2D6MX01 to power the receiver that is attached to my video camera.

Does anybody think this could work? how long do you think the battery would power the receiver?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I`d be really wary of anything that says "optimized for subwoofers", but it does also say "can be used for powered surround speakers"... so maybe. Also, 2.4GHz is a common band for a lot of consumer electronics, so if that transmitter/receiver set doesn't have some method of switching channels to avoid cross-talk and whatnot, you might be stuck with a choppy signal. If I was relying on a wireless setup to get a clean signal for a video that I needed to deliver to a paying client, this would make me really edgy. I hate to say it, but when it comes to wireless audio, you get what you pay for. If I need it to work, I don't generally want to deal with anything less than about $1K/ch. 

As for the battery, the Dayton unit says it wants a 5V 1A power supply... so in theory that battery would power one end of that system for 20 hours. Your mileage may vary.

EDIT: I have the older version of the Anker PowerCore 26800... it's been a great battery for me so far. 10 hours to charge is not great, but it holds a charge for a long time, and takes forever to drain when charging phones and such. The built-in flashlight is also pretty handy. For the price, it's pretty close to being the highest energy density-to-cost ratio available from a recognizable brand.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you, you have some good points about the possibility of interference. I may have to dig around a bit more to find something that uses a higher frequency thats less commonly used.
The battery pack seems nice and may be a good option for me anyhow for other uses.

EDIT: I see there are alot of options for blutooth transmitters/receivers, I wonder if they would work?


----------

